# Looking for job in FLorida



## Lawn Masters (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi, I'm looking for a job working on chainsaws and other small engine tools in Florida, anyone needing a good technician here I am. I can fix almost any engine within a day, some take longer but I can do nearly all forms of 2cycle engines with no problem. you name it I can probably fix it, bad rings, easy, scored cylinder, no problem, leaky head gaskets bad crank bearings, no problemo. If you're interested in hiring a good skilled technician please consider me. thanks for looking.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Apr 18, 2004)

shame u aint overhere buddy ...i could do with a guy like you


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 19, 2004)

*pinpoint*

Florida's a pretty big state. Where ya working out of? -TM-


----------



## Lawn Masters (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm in the tampa port richey area. I'm also able to start immediately if you wish.


----------



## Treeman14 (Apr 27, 2004)

I can't afford to hire a full-time mechanic, but I've got a pile of old Huskies that need work. I'm in Land O'Lakes near SR-54/I-75. (Wesley Chapel area).


----------



## Lawn Masters (Apr 28, 2004)

What do they need and what models are they?


----------



## rb_in_va (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Treeman14 _
> *but I've got a pile of old Huskies that need work*



Just get you some Stihls!


----------

